

6 Great Articles Every Hiring Managers Ought To Read - philgo20
http://blog.matchfwd.com/2012/02/5-great-articles-hiring-managers-read/

======
philgo20
My best bookmarks. Always good to re-read before interviews and when reviewing
applications.

